# Stacked laundry centers?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking to buy a new washer/dryer.

Like the idea of a simple, compact, stacked laundry center without a motherboard (had bad luck with not 1 but 2 units' motherboards frying)

Anyone here have one that can let me know how they like it? Or not like it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you talking about those things that are actually one unit? Small wash tub, really small. 

I had one a size bigger that was a separate washer and dryer that could be stacked. I liked it fine until it got to me wanting to wash my king size blankets.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I had one. I bought a house that had laundry hookups without realizing that with a set of full size machines, I could no longer open the door. So I bought one of those laundry centers (all in one machine, washer underneath, dryer on top.

The machines worked really well, got the laundry nice and clean, but be aware that they do small loads. I liked the machines just fine and it was just me, so not a lot of laundry to do.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Adding this: without the full size machines, I had room to put a tiny little freezer next to the laundry center.

The dryer was 110 electric, not 220 like a normal dryer, so it took longer.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't they all have motherboards now?

When we built 4 yrs ago, wifey figured she'd "buy American" and got all new GE appliances..Now we're sorry. What junk. Several repairs already, always making odd noises like they're ready for more repairs..oven takes 40 minutes to preheat..etc.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I want nothing to do with washers that have motherboards, blinky lights, chimes and screens that let you watch netflix between loads.
My wife looked at stackables at one time but we have way to many heavy blankets, coveralls and carhardts and would kill a set in short order.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've had the one piece, top load washer and dryer above it. It was ok, but yes, the loads of laundry had to be small. As memory serves it was about 24" wide. Still, it was better than taking my stuff to the laundromat. 

Now I have a standard washer and dryer (Kenmore) that are stacked - the washer is a front loader - and they measure 28" wide. It was hard to find what I did, a set that was simple and without so many bells and whistles. Mine are 15 years old or so and have never given me a problem which is fortunate because the last time I went through a couple appliance stores it was almost impossible to find standard washers and dryers that could be stacked. 

Some of my relatives in Holland have a one piece machine, it washes the load and then you either remove the clothing to hang and dry OR the machine continues on and acts as a dryer. One load washed and dried took almost three hours.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

alida said:


> I've had the one piece, top load washer and dryer above it. It was ok, but yes, the loads of laundry had to be small. As memory serves it was about 24" wide. Still, it was better than taking my stuff to the laundromat.
> 
> Now I have a standard washer and dryer (Kenmore) that are stacked - the washer is a front loader - and they measure 28" wide. It was hard to find what I did, a set that was simple and without so many bells and whistles. Mine are 15 years old or so and have never given me a problem which is fortunate because the last time I went through a couple appliance stores it was almost impossible to find standard washers and dryers that could be stacked.
> 
> Some of my relatives in Holland have a one piece machine, it washes the load and then you either remove the clothing to hang and dry OR the machine continues on and acts as a dryer. One load washed and dried took almost three hours.


I had one of those washer/dryer units in our motorhome. Three hours sounds about right and if it was jeans you were trying to dry, they probably needed to be hung up while the seams all dried.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

the trouble with the two i'v had was the washers mess up then i gotta junk em both ,the one in the cabin now the repair man said it would be cheaper to get a new one than to fix , so i bought a used washer and use the old washer as a shelf . at least with two seperate units if one dies you arn't stuck with it


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

birdman1 said:


> the trouble with the two i'v had was the washers mess up then i gotta junk em both ,the one in the cabin now the repair man said it would be cheaper to get a new one than to fix , so i bought a used washer and use the old washer as a shelf . at least with two seperate units if one dies you arn't stuck with it


That's also why I stay away from any multi use units. My microwave is just a microwave, it doesn't bake, or roast or anything. It just nukes. When one dies the whole thing is inop.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a stack-able unit from the '70's. It's been around the family a few times, and every 10-15 years needs something but it works great. It will likely out live me. Works well for one or two people.

It is two separate units that _can_ be attached, dryer above the washer. It doesn't have the twp appliances molded (or whatever) together as one. My sister used it as a stacked unit when she lived in an apartment.

I have kept it as two units since I got it, and when I have problems getting down the basement steps, I will install an island in the kitchen to eat at (small kitchen), and keep the washer and dryer under it, pulling the washer out to attach to the kitchen faucet when I need to use it. 

I think the newer stacked, or stackable, sets are smaller than mine is. And yes, maybe once or twice a year I have to take things to the laundromat, but I only wash there as I like to hang things on a clothesline.

Mon


----------

